

$22.5M in Loans Facilitated by P2P Lending Companies in April - MatthewDP
http://www.p2plendingnews.com/2011/05/22-5-million-in-loans-facilitated-by-u-s-peer-to-peer-lending-companies-in-april/

======
namank
how can this already have 5000+ votes?! #wow

